# couple shots from my sw log



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i don't really have many good pics. but, since many people don't really visit the sw section, i thought i'd share a couple from my saltwater log.

shot with flash (can't get good pics of moving fish without flash yet, gotta fiddle with camera settings) of my coral beauty (centropyge bispinosus).
this pic doesn't do it justice.
View attachment 68267


no flash of a turbo snail (turbo sp).

View attachment 68269


View attachment 68270


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats the Tank at the bottom of the Sig Cabrone?
How big is that bia? Looks good, but looks expensive. I saw the prices at my LFS for that live rock, thay Rape you for that stuff man


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, that's the tank in my sig. it's a 60g. the liverock at lfses are uber expensive. i saved some cash by ordering it online.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

uber, hahahaha


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

you got rid of your festae for snails?!!?!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

they look kool for snails..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> you got rid of your festae for snails?!!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












not JUST snails







i just barely finished curing the liverock, so i'm slowly adding more livestock. i only bought the snail because i thought i had an algae outbreak. i didn't when i thought i did, but i do now...if that makes sense.

just you wait! i'll have some cooler stuff soon enough.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> you got rid of your festae for snails?!!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










He did









I like the look of the Tank in his sig though...


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I love checking out the SW forum, i wish they posted more pics though.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

waspride said:


> I love checking out the SW forum, i wish they posted more pics though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i wish we had more picture posters too. genin regularly updates his nano log, which is fun.


----------

